# 2002 nissam sentra audio HELP



## huskylatin (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a 2002 nissan sentra I have the stock stereo w/cd player. My whole left side stop sending out sound. I know my speakers are not blown. I was told that it may be my audio output device for my left channel. What I need to know can I repair this, or do I need a new stereo. PLease help.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

you can try to repair it but it will fail again, you better go for a new one


----------



## porchopcutie89 (Apr 6, 2009)

02 Sentra GXE 
What would you recommend as a viable replacement for the in-dash deck? I just replaced my speakers, thinking it was the problem, and came to find that it was in fact the deck. I don't have the slightest clue what would be a good replacement, aside from another stock one. Any suggestions? I'd like for it to look as "normal" as possible (in other words, I don't want a ridiculous looking stereo in my deck that doesn't match in anyway shape of form to the rest of the car)... I don't mind if it's not 100% authentic looking thought.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

porchopcutie89 said:


> 02 Sentra GXE
> What would you recommend as a viable replacement for the in-dash deck? I just replaced my speakers, thinking it was the problem, and came to find that it was in fact the deck. I don't have the slightest clue what would be a good replacement, aside from another stock one. Any suggestions? I'd like for it to look as "normal" as possible (in other words, I don't want a ridiculous looking stereo in my deck that doesn't match in anyway shape of form to the rest of the car)... I don't mind if it's not 100% authentic looking thought.


well, if you want somethign cheap, good quality (not the best of the best) and not from "the future" on your car you can go for a pioneer, they have alot of "normal" decks and they also have a good quality


----------



## porchopcutie89 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea the problem is the stupid faceplate to the stock radio is really huge, and it leaves a huge hole... i think I might have to just get another stock radio


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

thats why they make stereo kits... They include stuff to enclose the new deck so that it looks good. YOU DONT NEED TO GO STOCK!... Check into it.:idhitit:


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

anything aftermarket in car audio is always better than stock.


----------

